# Cherry Burl Duck Call



## BrentWin (Oct 6, 2013)

Burls are always a challenge in call making, but they sure turn out nice in the end. This call is made from some cherry burl that I got from Aero-Bill.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1422_zps21d71141.jpg

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SENC (Oct 6, 2013)

Beautiful! Thought I was finally going to get some shop time this eve to work on a call but, alas, thwarted again. I guess my kids and their spiritual development is probabky more important, though!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 6, 2013)

Beautiful work Brent. 




SENC said:


> I guess my kids and their spiritual development is probabky more important, though!



Only time will tell.


----------



## RW Mackey (Oct 6, 2013)

Sweet as always, some very nice cherry burl. 

Roy


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 6, 2013)

Beautiful Brent.  Brings to mind the question - Why aren't more call makers turners of hollow forms, bowls etc...? Your technique, attention to detail and finish techniques are as good as any. Do you do other turnings? 
Scott


----------



## justturnin (Oct 7, 2013)

Stunner, but no surprises there brother. Nice work. I wanna make a call.


----------



## BrentWin (Oct 7, 2013)

justturnin said:


> Stunner, but no surprises there brother. Nice work. I wanna make a call.



Just jump in and make one. A lot of people try to make it to complicated, but it's not rocket science.

You're in TX so start with predator calls. Using JC reeds there is really not much to it. Just drill a 7/32" hole in a blank, turn a shape you like and stick a reed in it. 

From there you can branch out in any direction that you want.

Brent


----------



## BrentWin (Oct 7, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Beautiful Brent.  Brings to mind the question - Why aren't more call makers turners of hollow forms, bowls etc...? Your technique, attention to detail and finish techniques are as good as any. Do you do other turnings?
> Scott



Scott,

For me personally, I just started making predator calls with a dremel tool and a pile of deer antlers. From there, I bought a mini lathe and started turning wood calls. 

I turn bottle stoppers, candle sticks and pepper mills, but they are just to have a few ladies items at my booth. For the most part, making calls takes all of the time that I have.

I'm amazed at what you guys do with hollow forms and want to give it a try someday. I question whether I will have the patience for it. I still need to get a 4 jaw chuck and see if I can do it.

Thanks
Brent


----------



## justturnin (Oct 7, 2013)

BrentWin said:


> justturnin said:
> 
> 
> > Stunner, but no surprises there brother. Nice work. I wanna make a call.
> ...




I have a few Predators, grunts and Duck that I picked up from Tho. 

Ohhh time whereth hath thou escapeth to....eth? :cray:


----------



## BrentWin (Oct 7, 2013)

justturnin said:


> BrentWin said:
> 
> 
> > justturnin said:
> ...



I hear you brother!


----------



## myingling (Oct 7, 2013)

Great looking call


----------



## NCWoodArt (Oct 7, 2013)

Man that may be the best looking Cherry Burl I have ever seen! It has to be some native NC foothills Burl. You really got the beauty of the wood exposed.

Bill


----------



## BrentWin (Oct 7, 2013)

aerocustomsexotics said:


> Man that may be the best looking Cherry Burl I have ever seen! It has to be some native NC foothills Burl. You really got the beauty of the wood exposed.
> 
> Bill



Thanks Bill I really appreciate your comments. 

You sent me the prettiest burl I have ever dealt with. I have never seen cherry burl with that rich a color to it.

It did take some patience and a lot of CA to keep it from blowing up while turning, but I am proud of the way it turned out.

Brent


----------



## El Guapo (Nov 6, 2013)

Holy smokes! That is schamazing!


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 7, 2013)

That's a pretty one for sure !!!! :yes4.gif:


----------



## Shagee415 (Nov 7, 2013)

I turn game calls myself but have been buying the inserts. I would like to try and make my own tone boards now. Any suggestions on what i would need to start doing it. thanks in advance. The call is SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

